# Flea Beatles in the Garden



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Never had this problem before. At first glance, I thought my tomatoes had some very early blight. Closer inspection found the culprit...flea beatles eating tiny holes in the leaves. Gave them a good dusting of Sevin. It's always something.








These pics are zoomed in tight. The damage and the beatles are tiny.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Nasty buggers some years if your not paying attention and hard to get spray on under leaves .


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I had the same in a new garden. Attacked the eggplants first then the radishes. Sprayed everything. Next year I'm putting in some early radish to attract and kill them. Used Sevin as well.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

havent seen that yet and hope i dont.

i did bury some more fish guts sunday in the garden. I guess I dig the hole right next to one I dug a couple weeks ago. I hit a layer or vine of black stinky gunk. 
hundreds of white grubs rolled into the new hole. they looked more like wax worm then your regular lawn turf grub. 
I'm afraid they'll bring moles into the garden


----------



## hoprah (Nov 2, 2021)

The cruciferous flea poses a threat to radishes, horseradish, turnips, and other vegetable crops. One or more species of the pest can live in a vegetable garden. Cruciferous fleas gnaw out leaf tissue. This leads to the death of the plant in neglected cases. Start the struggle at the very beginning of the season, then you can do without using chemicals, buy a flea fogger if you don't have time. Mass reproduction of the cruciferous flea beetle begins after the temperature rises to +15 °C. The pest overwinters on plant debris or in the upper layer of soil. It emerges on the surface with the arrival of warmth.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Jimbo, you found the mother load of maggots eating your fish. Which are essentially wax worms.


----------

